# ralink 5390



## letar (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello.

I have a problem. I've downloaded from the Ralink site a driver for my wifi card, but it haven't got *.sys and *.inf files. I want to use NDIS, but it needs th*e*s*e* files. The Ralink site ha*s* a linux driver for my card, but it does not run on my system. I have 9.0 amd64 release.

What must I do and how can I install it on my system? I'm a newbie at freebsd FreeBSD.

I can't find any more drivers. Or they haven't the needed files. I'm sorry if this problem was on the forum. I can't find it.

F*ou*nd some files...


```
# ndisvt -i RT2860.INF -s RT2860.SYS -o ndis_driver_data.h
# ndiscvt: line 13: e: syntax error.
```
What is this?

From the *R*ussian handbook for use win wifi driver on freebsd FreeBSD:


```
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/ndis
# make && make install

# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/if_ndis
# cp /path/to/driver/W32DRIVER.SYS ./
# cp /path/to/driver/W32DRIVER.INF ./

# ndiscvt -i W32DRIVER.INF -s W32DRIVER.SYS -o ndis_driver_data.h (I have error - "line 13: e: syntax error." here

# make && make install

# kldload ndis
# kldload if_ndis
```


----------

